# looking for weed in mexico



## dman12345 (Jul 13, 2008)

*hey guys im new on this site i got a couple of friends on it too, i got sent to mexico for smoking!! it sucks but the worst part is that i cant find pot over here!!!*
*im in mexico its a small town called general teran,nuevo leon*
*if anyone is from mexico or knows where i can find it let me know or if anyone has an idea where i could get it just tell me, put urself in my shoes what would you do!!! *


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 13, 2008)

Buena suerte, si?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 13, 2008)

I'd hit up craigslist classifieds: jobs, housing, personals, for sale, services, community, events, forums


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 13, 2008)

Buena suerte con esta, korvette.


----------



## cannabitch (Jul 13, 2008)

Lookin' for weed in mexico livin' on refried beans.


----------



## cannabitch (Jul 13, 2008)

Who sent you to Mexico for smoking?


----------



## txhomegrown (Jul 14, 2008)

dman12345 said:


> *hey guys im new on this site i got a couple of friends on it too, i got sent to mexico for smoking!! it sucks but the worst part is that i cant find pot over here!!!*
> *im in mexico its a small town called general teran,nuevo leon*
> *if anyone is from mexico or knows where i can find it let me know or if anyone has an idea where i could get it just tell me, put urself in my shoes what would you do!!! *


We Are Not Blind!


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 14, 2008)

HEY! Speak for yourself!  Mis ojos, mis ojos!


----------



## Budsworth (Jul 14, 2008)

Man if you can't find weed in mexico then you better quit smoking.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 14, 2008)

How do you say bacon in Spanish?


----------



## cream8 (Jul 14, 2008)

dude ask around brother! use the term mota...god its like asking how do i pour my self a glass of water. helpless ass toys


----------



## blackcoupe01 (Jul 14, 2008)

WTF, follow your nose.


----------



## txhomegrown (Jul 14, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> How do you say bacon in Spanish?


I think it is totino. Not possitive though.


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 14, 2008)

Very close, tocino.


----------



## txhomegrown (Jul 14, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Very close, tocino.


Thanks, I thought I was close. Saw it on the menu at a pizza joint one time.


----------



## dman12345 (Jul 14, 2008)

Alright wow thank all you guys!!
its a little hard oer here cus its such a small town and people look at weed like its a biggg deal or like its a badd drug such as heroin or coke you know but thank all you guys that actually helped me haha


----------



## davids (Jul 14, 2008)

Yo can you mota!!!


----------



## smokeh (Jul 15, 2008)

cannabitch said:


> Lookin' for weed in mexico livin' on refried beans.



rofl!!!!!!!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jul 15, 2008)

You do know you can buy pretty much anything in mehico right?


----------



## BBblueberryYY (Jul 17, 2008)

kiss-assI know you can get perscription drugs all over in mexico! ask for some marinol, xanax, valium, oxycontin, buprenorphine or any of your other favorites!


----------



## MoePunn (Jul 17, 2008)

I think I found some bacon in my private message box too y'all and his name : FIREEYES42090, he's located close by me and sends me like 4 diffrent "oh hook me up bro" messages... I suppose we're all dumb asses and all too high to smell breakfast meat huh? 

About finding weed in mexico, just go up to any of the locals and repeat this: "
Soy poli americano y quiero instalarle, satisfago tan me vendo un poco de marijuana así que puedo arrestarle usted imigrate mudo de la deshuesadora del asno que coge" 
They'll take good care of you trust...


----------



## idol (Nov 14, 2008)

go to any bar that doesn't look expensive and ask a waiter. ore just make a friend ore two and they will get it for free. just be careful, some times the street wed in Mexico is treated with petroleum and it is not healthy.


----------

